# What makes the T-mobile theme chooser work?



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey all, I was just wondering what makes the theme chooser work? Its by far the app I miss the most from cyanogen and I'm curious as to how it is incorporated into a rom. I looked into how it works but I mostly hit dead ends. Someone here knows what needs to be done to get this bad boy running. I noticed it was all the unlocked phones or 2nd init roms that had it so I would imagine it needs something it cant get with a locked bootloader but I still want to know, any answers or even speculation would be appreciated.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly don't know man. But please be aware of where you are posting threads buddy this is for development releases only


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Honestly don't know man. But please be aware of where you are posting threads buddy this is for development releases only


Only a developer would be able to answer this question, dev's dont do too much browsing in the general section. Thanks, love the hair though man!
and thank you for moving it to the proper section (whoever did it), hopefully someone out there can give me some insight.

EDIT: PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME, I just want to know what files need to be compiled in the rom, I've tried picking apart every rom with the theme chooser looking for similarities but its extremely hard, someone from the cm team has to at least stalk this forum. please, I got these cheeseburgers man! hint hint....cough


----------

